# anyone have a successful pregnancy after HSG?



## lulu83

I just had Hsg on Tuesday and have read (and nurse at HSG) said that people often get pregnant right after HSG, which makes sense..my tubes looked good.they did have to blow the balloon a bit harder to get the dye thru one of my tubes, but they're both clear and good to go.
GETTING pregnant hasnt been an issue for me, but staying pregnant is an issue. I've had 2 mc in 4 months. 
My question is, has anyone who's had 1 or more mc had a successful pregnancy after having an hsg procedure? 
Hope so!!
thanks ladies :)


----------



## LittleBird

I hope so too! I had my HSG earlier in this cycle and I think I've ovulated -- just trying to catch the egg now.


----------



## lulu83

Ooh!! Ill cross my fingers for you!!


----------



## lime

Hi ladies :) i also had my hsg done on 3rd of may, and the nurse there told me the very same, i was very nervous getting it done and afterward was a bit shaky. but she told me that she has seen plenty of women get this done, and a few weeks later sitting in outpatients waiting for their first check up and scan !! So i am hopefull x:thumbup:


Baby dust to all :baby::dust::dust:


----------



## miracel

the last time i was in my doctor's clinic, i was crying as my HSG: both tubes were blocked. i am waiting for my next period, and voila! i am 1 week prego now


----------



## truly_blessed

I had what they called a hycosy which I believe is the same procedure with the dye injected into the tubes and the uterus scanned. I had it done on 18th March, started cycle 13 on 7th April and got BFP from that cycle on 2nd May :happydance: DF had also started to take zinc and selenium supplements that cycle as recommended by the fertility specialist.

I also had MMC in Nov 09 and 2 chemicals in Oct 10 and March 11.


----------



## MommyMel

oh,,, that such wonderful... you ladies inspire me !

i had my Lap, ovarian drilling and HSG done on the 7th June 2011. I had my AF on 9th June, no real pain as before.... The AF showed up again on the 6th July...... now i am hoping and prying i get my BFP real soon.....

i am longing to have a baby,,,,, even dreaming about it.
Is there anything else i can do or take to help me along ?

My DH is taking a vitamin called " Centrum" A-Z vitamins in that. i am also on a pre-natal supplement.
thank you once again for the motovation,,,,,,,, i will NOT give up hope !!
xoxo


----------



## lulu83

MommyMel said:


> oh,,, that such wonderful... you ladies inspire me !
> 
> i had my Lap, ovarian drilling and HSG done on the 7th June 2011. I had my AF on 9th June, no real pain as before.... The AF showed up again on the 6th July...... now i am hoping and prying i get my BFP real soon.....
> 
> i am longing to have a baby,,,,, even dreaming about it.
> Is there anything else i can do or take to help me along ?
> 
> My DH is taking a vitamin called " Centrum" A-Z vitamins in that. i am also on a pre-natal supplement.
> thank you once again for the motovation,,,,,,,, i will NOT give up hope !!
> xoxo

Good luck!!! 
Ill cross my fingers for you! Let us know if you get your BFP!!


----------



## mrsmax

Sprry for your losses. Can I ask why you got a HSG when you had a m/c? I only ask as I had HSG last month and got BFP that same cycle and then m/c. Surely if there was a tube problem you wouldnt have got a BFP.

I am hoping I am still more fertiled from the HSG this 2nd cycle - but now worrried the m/c may haev messed up my tubes or something?


----------



## truly_blessed

may possibly just be one tube that's blocked plus they check your uterus lining as well.


----------



## epump

I had and HSG about 2.5 weeks ago so this is our firct cycle TTC after the HSG. Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies!


----------



## lulu83

MrsMax- I was wondering the same thing when the dr told me they wanted to do one, since GETTING pregnant hasn't been my issue, STAYING pregnant has been my issue. He explained that they can also check to see if you have an abnormally shaped uterus too.

I got a BFP the month I had my HSG, but unfortunately m/c. Back to ttcal!
Wishin everyone the best of luck :):)


----------



## addy1

I had an HSG in August of 2008, and went on to get pregnant about a week later!! LoL. My daughter is now just over 2 years old! She is my little HSG baby!! Hope you all have the same results!!


----------



## mrsmax

lulu83 said:


> MrsMax- I was wondering the same thing when the dr told me they wanted to do one, since GETTING pregnant hasn't been my issue, STAYING pregnant has been my issue. He explained that they can also check to see if you have an abnormally shaped uterus too.
> 
> I got a BFP the month I had my HSG, but unfortunately m/c. Back to ttcal!
> Wishin everyone the best of luck :):)

Makes sense. Sad you had the same as me - HSG then m/c, Wonder if there is any connection? Still, Im hoping it has cleared teh way for another BFP :happydance:


----------

